# What film did you just see?



## Kramodlog (Sep 29, 2013)

I just saw _John Dies at the End_. Not bad. The begnning is funny and edgy, very well written, but it loses some of its punch as the films moves a long and it just becomes a bit zany. The cosmic horror elements are familiar, but we see so little of them in films that it was nice to see.

It made me curious about the book, anyone read it?

Anyway, which film did you just see?


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 29, 2013)

The most recent movie I've seen was Man of Steel.

I'd never even heard of the movie you're talking about until just right now.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 29, 2013)

Got stuck watching Iron Man 3 a second time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3r4FklA4gI&list=SP86F4D497FD3CACCE


----------



## Ahnehnois (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been curious about John Dies at the End. Still haven't caught it yet.

Last thing I saw was Elysium. Next one, probably Gravity.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 29, 2013)

_Rush_!

Fantastic Ron Howard movie.  Great cinematography and sound design especially for a racing geek like me.  For those not into Formula 1 racing -- and no prior interest or background is required to follow this story about the rivalry between James Hunt and Niki Lauda during the 1976 season -- the characters, relationships, and acting are all superb.  The drama is intense, made even more interesting by the fact that it's all true; they had to eliminate a lot of details and drama from the real story to get it to fit into movie length.  It's one of those cases where real life is more dramatic than fiction could ever be.  I need to drag my wife out to see it now; she's not a racing fan (though she was a good sport and went with me to see _Senna_) but she's really going to enjoy the characters and the story.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I just saw _John Dies at the End_. Not bad. The begnning is funny and edgy, very well written, but it loses some of its punch as the films moves a long and it just becomes a bit zany. The cosmic horror elements are familiar, but we see so little of them in films that it was nice to see.
> 
> It made me curious about the book, anyone read it?




I have not seen the movie but the book was odd but neat.  I imagine it would be a different experience as the book does some things that I can't see translating to the big screen.


----------



## delericho (Sep 29, 2013)

Iron Man 3 for me. I did mean to go see Riddick in the cinema, but it seems I've missed it. I expect the next film I see will probably be Thor 2.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I saw _SharkNado_. That was cheap and bad. No real "ha-ha" effect or "oh, that is cleaver". Maybe I wasn't drunk enough. Ashame, such a great concept.

On a small budget scale and doesn't take itself seriously, _Bounty Killer_ is much more effective.

[video=youtube;mkg5C-XEPZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkg5C-XEPZE[/video]


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 3, 2013)

I just saw World War Z.  It's ... ok at best.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you feel zombies characters were too stereotypical and lacked nuance?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 3, 2013)

Meh, it just felt rushed and it wasn't all that entertaining.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 3, 2013)

I really don't like movies that do travel like WWZ did.  Every two seconds they were in a different hemisphere.  Like, try developing a story or something, yanno?


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

From what I understand the whole thing was rewritten and reshot a few times. Plus the original book is a bunch of short stories. It makes sense the film hops around.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 4, 2013)

Explorers. 80s kiddie cheese, but fun. I love the fact that the ship is powered by an apple with 128K of Ram and a car battery.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 4, 2013)

goldomark said:


> From what I understand the whole thing was rewritten and reshot a few times. Plus the original book is a bunch of short stories. It makes sense the film hops around.




It still sucks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 4, 2013)

Just saw Gravity 3D today and it is awesome!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 4, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> Just saw Gravity 3D today and it is awesome!



I was under the impression that by seeing the long trailer I pretty much saw the best part of the film without seeing all the needless bad acting and story.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 5, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I was under the impression that by seeing the long trailer I pretty much saw the best part of the film without seeing all the needless bad acting and story.





You probably wouldn't like it then.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Oct 5, 2013)

Last movie I saw in theater was Rush.  I was quite entertained.  Just a tad doubtful when I went in but shouldn't have been surprised at that with a Ron Howard production, whose movies have always been quite excellent.  It seemed just a bit "by the numbers" at first but about halfway in it started to really click.  Even those who are not really racing fans should be able to enjoy it as the story does revolve around the rivalry and clashing personalities as opposed to the spectacle of racing.

Picked up the "unrated" bluray of World War Z.  Didn't notice a bloody thing different from the theatrical release.  I think it needed a more consistent emotional hook to hang itself on.  Yes it's all very tragic that billions of people the world over are now savage undead but we aren't really given much reason to care about that.  Our sympathies are all tied to a United Nations "investigator" being blackmailed into finding the source in order to save his family.  It might have been more entertaining if it were simply more of an action movie than attempting to sing the praises of the UN whenever possible.  I'd much rather be rah-rah-ing for the good ol' USA than USA forces and equipment under the direction of the UN.  I mean... really?  The UN?  Probably just my personal politics coloring my views but that bothered me more than anything else in the movie because I found that the most difficult thing on which to suspend my disbelief.  As a collection of zombie-fight set pieces I found it perfectly serviceable.  Not awesome as I'd really hoped, but that tends to come of repeated rewrites by teams of writers, and probably even more so because the movie has ELEVEN producers - a serious lack of focus on just what the hell it is you're all doing.

I think I'm gonna go see Gravity tonight in 3d Imax.  I shall be HIGHLY disappointed if it turns out to be nothing more than Open Water with CGI.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 5, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> I think I'm gonna go see Gravity tonight in 3d Imax.  I shall be HIGHLY disappointed if it turns out to be nothing more than Open Water with CGI.





The acting is good, as you'd expect from the talent they lined up and the story being told, but like Avatar it is definitely a showcase for the CGI which I found riveting.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 5, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> Last movie I saw in theater was Rush.  I was quite entertained.  Just a tad doubtful when I went in but shouldn't have been surprised at that with a Ron Howard production, whose movies have always been quite excellent.  It seemed just a bit "by the numbers" at first but about halfway in it started to really click.  Even those who are not really racing fans should be able to enjoy it as the story does revolve around the rivalry and clashing personalities as opposed to the spectacle of racing.
> 
> Picked up the "unrated" bluray of World War Z.  Didn't notice a bloody thing different from the theatrical release.  I think it needed a more consistent emotional hook to hang itself on.  Yes it's all very tragic that billions of people the world over are now savage undead but we aren't really given much reason to care about that.  Our sympathies are all tied to a United Nations "investigator" being blackmailed into finding the source in order to save his family.  It might have been more entertaining if it were simply more of an action movie than attempting to sing the praises of the UN whenever possible.  I'd much rather be rah-rah-ing for the good ol' USA than USA forces and equipment under the direction of the UN.  I mean... really?  The UN?  Probably just my personal politics coloring my views but that bothered me more than anything else in the movie because I found that the most difficult thing on which to suspend my disbelief.  As a collection of zombie-fight set pieces I found it perfectly serviceable.  Not awesome as I'd really hoped, but that tends to come of repeated rewrites by teams of writers, and probably even more so because the movie has ELEVEN producers - a serious lack of focus on just what the hell it is you're all doing.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go see Gravity tonight in 3d Imax.  I shall be HIGHLY disappointed if it turns out to be nothing more than Open Water with CGI.



Prazing the UN, where did you see that?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2013)

My "to see" movis are (1) Rush, followed by (2) Gravity.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2013)

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> I'd much rather be rah-rah-ing for the good ol' USA than USA forces and equipment under the direction of the UN.  I mean... really?  The UN?  Probably just my personal politics coloring my views but that bothered me more than anything else in the movie because I found that the most difficult thing on which to suspend my disbelief.




Please keep your politics off EN World. Thanks. We provide circvsmaximvs.com for that.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 5, 2013)

Just saw Gravity. The sheer immersive experience of it is incredible.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 5, 2013)

I just saw _True Romance_. Pretty entertaining. It was written by Tarantino, but directed by Tony Scott. 

I recognize Tantinesque dialogues and themes, but lacks some of the Tantinesque punch (aesthetic choices of Scott I guess). Still a good movie to watch with a girl.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 6, 2013)

Sophia Coppola's The Bling Ring. I loved it. A very sober retelling of what might of happened. I guess when they say write about what you know, it also applies to directors too, cause she only seems to make films about Hollywood lately.

Ashame it didn't get more mediatic coverage.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 6, 2013)

Ahnehnois said:


> Just saw Gravity. The sheer immersive experience of it is incredible.



Just saw it also. I wasn't expecting to like it but it is a pretty entertaining movie. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 7, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I just saw _True Romance_. Pretty entertaining. It was written by Tarantino, but directed by Tony Scott.
> 
> I recognize Tantinesque dialogues and themes, but lacks some of the Tantinesque punch (aesthetic choices of Scott I guess). Still a good movie to watch with a girl.




True Romance is pretty awesome.  I just watched Lincoln over the weekend.  I liked it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 7, 2013)

Seems like too much of a recipe to me.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 7, 2013)

It was but it still wasn't bad.  The acting saved the structure, IMO.


----------



## Plaguescarred (Oct 7, 2013)

I watched Prisoners with the wife last friday and found it was good suspense keeping you guessing on the edge of your seat with a ending leaving you wanting to strangle the scriptor...


----------



## Herschel (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally saw "Warm Bodies" with the S.O. It was cute and I have to admit I had a few laughs. It's no "Zombieland" but she loved it and I didn't have to re-watch one of the Twilight movies so win-win.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 7, 2013)

If you want a romantic zombie film, I suggest _Dead Girl_.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 8, 2013)

I just saw _Plunkett & MacLeane_ on Netflix.  Excellent movie, lot of fun.


----------



## SkidAce (Oct 8, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I just saw _Plunkett & MacLeane_ on Netflix.  Excellent movie, lot of fun.




"You mock me sir?"


I love it.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 8, 2013)

_Daimajin_ - one of the most interesting kaiju movies from the 1960s. The giant monster is a Shinto mountain god who avenges a town taken over by a treacherous samurai sometime in 18th or 19th century. 

Before that was _Brazil_. Much to my shame, I'd never seen it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 9, 2013)

How were the Last Star Fighter and BG?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

It's been so long since I've seen The Last Starfighter that I can't really say.  I remember it as awesome but I also remember MacGuyver as awesome so my memory is, uhh, off.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 9, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> It's been so long since I've seen The Last Starfighter that I can't really say.  I remember it as awesome but I also remember MacGuyver as awesome so my memory is, uhh, off.



MacGyver WAS awesome.  And to make sure it stays that way, I'll never watch it again.

I just finished Episode 3 (Studio Sex) of _Annika Bengtzon: Crime Reporter_.  I suppose it's technically tv, but since each episode is 90 minutes, I'm calling them movies.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> MacGyver WAS awesome.  And to make sure it stays that way, I'll never watch it again.




Yeah, that's really the only way to do it.  I _did _go back to The A-Team a while back.  It actually held up ok.  I was pretty surprised.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 9, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, that's really the only way to do it.  I _did _go back to The A-Team a while back.  It actually held up ok.  I was pretty surprised.



I suspect early seasons of MacGyver might still be OK.  I didn't have a tv until I was about 15, though, so I missed most of the '80s, and when we did get a tv, it only got one station (ABC).  SO...I've never really seen The A-Team, or a lot of other '80s shows.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I suspect early seasons of MacGyver might still be OK.  I didn't have a tv until I was about 15, though, so I missed most of the '80s, and when we did get a tv, it only got one station (ABC).  SO...I've never really seen The A-Team, or a lot of other '80s shows.




You would suspect wrong.  It's really terrible.  A-Team, to most, isn't any better - I just happen to like it.  There's a lot _not _to like, though, if you aren't used to it.  Constant automatic fire with no casualties, for example.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 10, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You would suspect wrong.  It's really terrible.



I like my ignorance better than your information.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 10, 2013)

So what should I watch tonight?  Iron Man 3, The Road, After Earth, This is the End or Mirror, Mirror.  Or maybe I should catch up on one of the tv series I am way behind on?


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 10, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> So what should I watch tonight?  Iron Man 3, The Road, After Earth, This is the End or Mirror, Mirror.  Or maybe I should catch up on one of the tv series I am way behind on?




I've not seen _This is the End_ or _Mirror Mirror_.  _After Earth_ is every bit as bad as everyone says it is; possibly worse. I went in not expecting much, but that was overestimating it.  It's boring, nonsensical, and pointless.  _The Road_...I've watched it, and frankly, don't remember too much.  It's bleak and dreary.  _Iron Man_ 3 is good, and a different sort of movie than the previous two, which was probably a dangerous thing to attempt, but it works.

Depends on your tv series, I guess.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 10, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> So what should I watch tonight?  Iron Man 3, The Road, After Earth, This is the End or Mirror, Mirror.  Or maybe I should catch up on one of the tv series I am way behind on?



For the juvenil luz, This is the End. The rest goes from meh to blarg.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 10, 2013)

I have seen the beginning of This is the End...it was already seeming a little contrived, but people say it is funny.  The Road sounds a little depressing for this evening.  Iron Man 3 or Mirror, Mirror might be some lighter entertainment.

Behind on GoT, Walking Dead and new season of OuaT


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 10, 2013)

The first 4 episodes of season 3 of the Walking Dead are pretty awesome.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, seen them.  Like the samurai chick...hoping to watch second half of season before new one starts.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 10, 2013)

She is badass. I bet she was a accountain before the plague hit.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 10, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> So what should I watch tonight?  Iron Man 3, The Road, After Earth, This is the End or Mirror, Mirror.  Or maybe I should catch up on one of the tv series I am way behind on?




The Road is good.  The book is better, though.  But yeah, it's sorta dark.  Almost like that's the point of it or something.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 10, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> The Road is good.  The book is better, though.  But yeah, it's sorta dark.  Almost like that's the point of it or something.



Life sucks, and then you die.  I've read the book too.  It was fine, but it doesn't stand out in my memory half so well as, for instance, _Never Let Me Go_.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 10, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Life sucks, and then you die.  I've read the book too.  It was fine, but it doesn't stand out in my memory half so well as, for instance, _Never Let Me Go_.




It won the Pulitzer, bro.    I found it to be one that _does _stand out - and I read quite a bit.  Though it's not my favorite McCarthy novel.  That honor (I guess) goes to Blood Meridian.  Fantastic.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 11, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> It won the Pulitzer, bro.    I found it to be one that _does _stand out - and I read quite a bit.



I've read a few books, and I thought it was fine, but I've read others that affected me more and were/are more memorable.  It's very nice that it won the Pulitzer, but other people's opinions don't dictate my own. I thought it was a bit...heavy-handed, if anything.  It's a post-apocalyptic allegory that draws up just short of "everyone is already dead, the end."


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I saw She's All That Recently. It's on Netflix. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw _Nightwatch_ & _Daywatch_ a few days ago.  I liked them, quite good.


----------



## megamania (Oct 11, 2013)

Watching "Along Came A Spider" by Patterson.    Movie is good but not the book.    But how often are the books and movies equal?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I've read a few books, and I thought it was fine, but I've read others that affected me more and were/are more memorable.  It's very nice that it won the Pulitzer, but other people's opinions don't dictate my own. I thought it was a bit...heavy-handed, if anything.  It's a post-apocalyptic allegory that draws up just short of "everyone is already dead, the end."




Well it seems we didn't get the same thing out of it at all.  It's about a lot more than just a post apocalytpic world where there's nothing but death awaiting - as evidenced by the fact that the kid was taken in at the end and saved thus validating his father's work.  It's a book about love more than anything else.  The setting isn't the story.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 11, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Well it seems we didn't get the same thing out of it at all.



Well, yes.  That's what I've been saying.  I'm cool with that. I love discussing opinions.  And I'll give you this; it's rapidly climbing my list of books to reread, just to reevaluate it.  Maybe even this weekend.



> It's about a lot more than just a post apocalytpic world where there's nothing but death awaiting - as evidenced by the fact that the kid was taken in at the end and saved thus validating his father's work.  It's a book about love more than anything else.



I've seen it hailed much more frequently as a cautionary tale of environmental awareness, climate change, and so forth.  Given the premises of the novel (I won't give spoilers, but it's much more than simple nuclear or chemical warfare), I find it, as I said, heavy-handed in that regard.

As a love story, it's...well, yes, the boy survives until the end of the book. Given the setting (and how you can disentangle the setting from the story is somewhat beyond me; I'm pretty sure the story wouldn't be the same if it were set in 1950's Kansas City), I'm not sure that's what I'd call an act of love as much as blind persistence. He's saved, but for how long and to what end? Or is it enough that he's saved; his future doesn't matter? That was unsatisfying. 



> The setting isn't the story.



The setting might not be the plot, but the setting is part of the story.  There are words on page devoted to the setting, and Cormac McCarthy doesn't seem to go for a lot of extra verbiage, so I assume those words have meaning.

I'm sure there are allegorical layers to the story that I haven't accessed.  Maybe the cliched post-apocalyptic cannibals represent our narcissistic culture devouring itself, and the baby-eaters are the Baby Boomers; regardless, the book didn't draw me in enough to make me want to tease those things out.

Both _The Road_ and _Never Let Me Go_ are described by at least one reviewer in each case as works of horror.  (Michael Chabon for _The Road_; Ramsey Campbell for _Never Let Me Go_; I suppose that one goes to _The Road_.  I love Chabon.) The Road is horrific but frankly, unlikely, and that diminishes it as horror and as morality.  As a father and a person I can empathize with "the man" - he does what I would do, and there aren't really any surprises in their relationship that I recall (ergo, if there were, they weren't memorable).  _Never Let Me Go_ is horrifying because it isn't unlikely.  It's familiar. It's the discovery of terrifying truths right under your nose, in your house, and with the final twist of the protagonist not going along as the reader would/does.  I wanted to punch the book in the end. It creeps me out.

_Never Let Me Go_ did make Time magazine's list of 100 Best Books of the Past 100 Years, and was named Book of the Year 2005 by Time.  Since the author is British, it was not eligible for the Pulitzer. It was shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize (which Kazuo Ishiguro also won in 1989 for _Remains of the Day_), the National Book Critics Award, and the Arthur C. Clarke Award.

If & when I do reread it, I'll post in the book thread, not the movie thread.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

Well ... McCarthy isn't one for Hollywood endings.  That he leaves it unresolved is, well, his style and what draws a lot of people to his work.  That said, I do believe the focus is far more on relationships than it is on some sort of cautionary tale.  The whole reason the event that caused the world to be what it was isn't really addressed is because it doesn't matter.  It doesn't matter what happened, it matters what is.  

Anyhoo, I'm not trying to convince you that what I'm seeing is right - we're just chattin'.  See, I can't stand that books are taught.  There's more than one way to see a lot of stuff out there and it's a shame that some people will try to tell you what you get out of a book is wrong.  It just isn't ... er, unless it's, like, way off base.  Some professor or teacher sitting there telling students what a book is _really _about is laughable to me.  The only person that could know is the author and unless they've said something about it there's no real way to know.  Hell, a lot of times they don't even know.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 12, 2013)

I just saw _the Last Starfighter_ after you guys talking about it. 

Well it certainly is a film that says that if you join the military, you'll can bcome big, even if you come from Hicksville. Why was the black ddue so stereotypical, it was made in 1984. I guess for CGI archeology it is fine, that and it being the first film about someone playing videogames and becomng a drone polite because he is good at it.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 14, 2013)

Mad_Jack said:


> Have you read the books? I thought they were pretty cool.



I have not.  I wasn't aware of them until I looked up the movies after seeing them.  They are on my "look for" list now, however.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 14, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Well ... McCarthy isn't one for Hollywood endings.  That he leaves it unresolved is, well, his style and what draws a lot of people to his work.  That said, I do believe the focus is far more on relationships than it is on some sort of cautionary tale.  The whole reason the event that caused the world to be what it was isn't really addressed is because it doesn't matter.  It doesn't matter what happened, it matters what is.



Have you read _Never Let Me Go_?  I think you might enjoy it.



> Anyhoo, I'm not trying to convince you that what I'm seeing is right - we're just chattin'.  See, I can't stand that books are taught.  There's more than one way to see a lot of stuff out there and it's a shame that some people will try to tell you what you get out of a book is wrong.  It just isn't ... er, unless it's, like, way off base.  Some professor or teacher sitting there telling students what a book is _really _about is laughable to me.  The only person that could know is the author and unless they've said something about it there's no real way to know.  Hell, a lot of times they don't even know.



One of the strangest experiences I've ever had was sitting quietly in a creative writing class, hearing my short story discussed and dissected.  I was one of the few people who wrote a "genre" story (though I'd argue that most of the others wrote in the "Bennington College" genre - that is, the story is set in November, it's grey and dreary, a drive to NYC is involved, someone is gay, and someone commits suicide). People got a lot more meaning out of my 10 pages than I'd ever knowingly put into them.  It was...illuminating.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 14, 2013)

Mad_Jack said:


> There's three books - _Nightwatch_, _Daywatch_, and _Twilight Watch_... They're written by some Russian guy. The movies don't really do them justice - the books go a lot deeper into the little details of the world - but I think they did manage to capture the general feel of the books pretty well.



I think wikipedia (or comments in IMDB?) said that the first two movies are both taken from the first book, and for whatever reason a third movie is unlikely. But I didn't spend a lot of time researching it, so....


----------



## jonesy (Oct 14, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I think wikipedia (or comments in IMDB?) said that the first two movies are both taken from the first book, and for whatever reason a third movie is unlikely. But I didn't spend a lot of time researching it, so....



Last I heard the third movie had changed name to Dusk Watch and had entered some weird development hell where even the director didn't know what was going on with it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2013)

_R.I.P.D. _What a terrible film. Not funny, meh plot. The M.I.B. that couldn't. 

At least I drank.


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 16, 2013)

_Dead Man's Shoes_, which was excellent, and _Europa Report_, which was...I dunno.  Well done, but a bit of a let down. The twist at the end, the final discovery, was exactly what you thought it would be.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 17, 2013)

Iron Man 3: what a nose-dive for Marvel movies. Ranks down below Thor, and nearly as bad as CA:TFA


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 17, 2013)

Cloud Atlas. Had zero desire to see this one, thinking it was going to be bad. But my dad brought it over and we both really liked it. It wasn't an immediate thing, took about 45 minutes to get into it, but at about that point we both were fully engrossed. It is basically bunch of different genre films weaved together with the same theme and connected by past lives and karma. Each one was distinct and true to the genre, bu fit the broader arch of the film.


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 17, 2013)

_Thor: The Dark World_.  I liked it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 17, 2013)

X-Files: I want to believe. 

Basically a long monster of the week episode, no aliens. Could have been fun as an episode, but this was long and the whole point was just to show Mulder and Scully as a couple of sorts.


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 17, 2013)

_The Muppets_. Kinda an odd movie.  Felt it needed more upbeat moments, actually - more little victories.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

Killing them Softly - for a movie about hit men and mobsters, well, it's pretty meh overall.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 18, 2013)

Yup. Seems it was made only for the commentary at the end about the US.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

The end?  dood, the whole thing is a political hit-piece.  Every time someone's in a car or bar it's talk radio or CNN with something Obama or Bush or somebody said.  Weak cover is weak.  I think they thought it was clever.  It's not.  It's a boring bludgeon.

EDIT: I hate it when some filmmaker assumes I'm too dumb to get their 'super subtle' crap.  I got it and it wasn't very subtle.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 18, 2013)

And yet you love Michael Bay.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

You, sir, are a laying leir that lays.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 18, 2013)

Tee hee!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

How dare you!?!

Know what else I saw recently?  Part of Wrong Turn 5.  Yeah.  Don't.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 19, 2013)

Over the past month, I've seen: I'll answer any questions about those 

The Heat 	
The Croods 	
The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec
Monsters University 	
Total Recall 	
Push 	
Cockneys vs Zombies 	
World War Z 	
V/H/S/2
In Their Sleep
Thor 1
Thor 2
Shadow of the Sword
The Four
Blade of Kings
Captain America
Hellboy
Hammer of the Gods
Hellboy: Blood and Iron
We Are the Night
State of Emergency
My Girlfriend Is a Gumiho: "Episode 1"
Supernatural Season 8


----------

